# Check out my new BLOB target! (Pic)



## Firefighter

Check out my new BLOB target! My buddies family had to make a trip down south and they were able to pick us up some of the BIG BLOBS! Awesome target! I've put 75 shots into it today, from 10 to 70 yards, field points and broadheads, and the target is great! Easier arrow removal than any layered foam target! Also, this thing is about 36"x40", so one has plenty of shooting options.

I just spray painted the diamonds on when I set the target out today. Hopefully this thing will last me as long as they say...If so, I won't have to buy another target for a long while!











She ain't the prettiest thing, but she sure performs great!

If you guys are looking to get one, try to get ahold of girtski on here or the archerytalk forums. If he doesn't have any, I'm sure he'll know where to get them.


----------



## Ack

Sweet :coolgleam


----------



## sbooy42

YEP they are nice...Mine was dropped off last weekend by a another MS member (thanks)...
Been stick'n alot of broadheads in it and its holding up awesome...Think I finally found a broadhead target thats going to last a long time....


----------



## Huntinggirl

Firefighter said:


> Check out my new BLOB target! My buddies family had to make a trip down south and they were able to pick us up some of the BIG BLOBS! Awesome target! I've put 75 shots into it today, from 10 to 70 yards, field points and broadheads, and the target is great! Easier arrow removal than any layered foam target! Also, this thing is about 36"x40", so one has plenty of shooting options.
> 
> I just spray painted the diamonds on when I set the target out today. Hopefully this thing will last me as long as they say...If so, I won't have to buy another target for a long while!
> 
> 
> 
> She ain't the prettiest thing, but she sure performs great!
> 
> If you guys are looking to get one, try to get ahold of girtski on here or the archerytalk forums. If he doesn't have any, I'm sure he'll know where to get them.


 
I am planning on going to Monroe to pick mine up this week.
I think he told me that he has 12 of the smaller ones left. I cannot remember the correct size.


----------



## timberdoodle528

What's the price range on these targets?


----------



## sbooy42

timberdoodle528 said:


> What's the price range on these targets?


 Think I paid 75 for the smaller 24"x24"


----------



## Huntinggirl

timberdoodle528 said:


> What's the price range on these targets?


 
I am also paying 75.00 (if you pick it up) as Sboy stated above for the smaller one. 
I am not sure what they are charging for the larger ones.


----------



## Firefighter

I paid 85 for the big target. They're not as dense as the small ones, but arrow removal is easier, and I frequently shoot long distances (70 + yards) at it, so I wanted a big backstop.


----------



## coda1783

Firefighter said:


> I paid 85 for the big target. They're not as dense as the small ones, but arrow removal is easier, and I frequently shoot long distances (70 + yards) at it, so I wanted a big backstop.


 
that tree behind it seemed to be a pretty good backstop for you.


----------



## Firefighter

150 shots and one miss at over 70 yards....Even Nolan Ryan had an off day


----------



## Girtski

To get reference URL:


----------



## Girtski

Post number 2 in this thread. This is one of my beauties after the Terry A added spots with a spray can and a cardboard tube from a roll of tape!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=935347&highlight=blob


----------



## Girtski

Girtski said:


> Post number 2 in this thread. This is one of my beauties after the Terry A added spots with a spray can and a cardboard tube from a roll of tape!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=935347&highlight=blob


Haven't heard from too many folks....there are only a few left here at the house...get 'em while they're.....hot?


----------



## StumpJumper

I used to have a monster of a target made of that stuff. It was so good I let a guy come over and chainsaw it in half and make 2 out of it so he could have one and even at 1/2 the size it was still great.

My step-dad worked at Bradford White and it was the insulation they used in water heaters. He'd just spray a big ball of the stuff and bring it home. Was great!!


----------



## 5 spot master

I seen where the blob target guys are about to open up there web site it is blobtargets.com I love mine


----------



## phantom cls

i brought last year and very happy with it!


----------



## pilsbury38

I see no picture.........what is it foam insulation sprayed in a box or something??


----------



## backstrap bill

I need to order one.


----------



## 5 spot master

pilsbury38 said:


> I see no picture.........what is it foam insulation sprayed in a box or something??


 Here's a picture of one for you


----------



## pilsbury38

5 spot master said:


> Here's a picture of one for you
> 
> View attachment 4953


 
Hey Thanks..........Nice group


----------

